# UK MMA, Rosi Sexton and men in mini skirts!



## Tez3 (Oct 12, 2009)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-graduate-British-cage-fighting-champion.html

For once a good newspaper article on MMA! It's not a paper either that I'd have expected a reasonable opinion from.


----------



## Sukerkin (Oct 12, 2009)

Good article indeed for the Mail, *Tez* :tup:.


----------



## PictonMA (Oct 13, 2009)

Very nice article! Thanks


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 14, 2009)

One bit I'd like to clear up though as the article hasn't got the truth of it.

_"I am not convinced. Just last month, police were called to a Heathrow hotel after a £100-a-head cage event - attended by Jordan and her beau - turned into a drunken riot with glasses flying. Indeed, it seems to me that the fighters are less of a menace than the fans_"

I'm not sure if Amercians know who Jordan is even though she spent time in America but she recently separated from her 'singer' husband Peter Andre and being a totally publicity addict she hasn't been out of the papers since, she's hooked up with a fighter who's also an actor Alex Reid, a nice enough guy but equally publicity mad, very vain but he's okay. Anyway they went to a fight night in London and the next thing we see on certain newspapers is how they were threatened and pushed in a big fight at the show. The actual truth was they had left long before any trouble started, the promoter and the MC a chap called Andy Sledge had put them in a car before a few travellers kicked off a bit. Only a scuffle, no police. Tickets weren't a hundred pound either! A couple of weeks later, Alex was fighting and lost on decision, Jordan gets in the cage, classy lady she is ,gives v signs to everyone and tells the crowd they are motherwhatsits, nice.
We don't need this bad publicity.


----------



## Carol (Oct 14, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> A couple of weeks later, Alex was fighting and lost on decision, Jordan gets in the cage, classy lady she is ,gives v signs to everyone and tells the crowd they are motherwhatsits, nice.
> We don't need this bad publicity.



Oh good lord.  Doesn't that woman have an "off" switch?


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 14, 2009)

Carol Kaur said:


> Oh good lord. Doesn't that woman have an "off" switch?


 
I really don't think so! the lastest rumour is that she is going to have an MMA fight! she started training at a club which is where she met Alex but oh dear me, the sight of her fighting would be awesome...in a very bad sort of way lol!


----------

